

Ask HN: We made ReadBox, can you try it out? - watermel0n

I made a &quot;yet another&quot; Rss Reader, backed by my University in Italy. I would like to have feedbacks from HN community on the app itself.<p>Also, I was planning to add Hacker News special support but I can&#x27;t find a way to authenticate users.<p>AppStore link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;readbox&#x2F;id751377884?ls=1&amp;mt=8
======
watermel0n
Clickable Links
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/readbox/id751377884?ls=1&mt=...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/readbox/id751377884?ls=1&mt=8)

Website: [https://www.readbox.co](https://www.readbox.co)

------
montekaka
It seems very cool. :) Just download it. And check out the landing page we
create for your app. [http://bit.ly/IBRJhw](http://bit.ly/IBRJhw)

